# [DVB]Permission denied (solved)

## elyes

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas le droit d'utiliser ma carte DVB    :Embarassed: 

```
~ $ dvbscan -a 0 -f 0 -d 0 -n -5 -x 100 Myfreq > channels.zap

scanning Myfreq

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:2273: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 13 Permission denied
```

je suis bien dans le group video & vdr ..

voila mon  /etc/group:

```
root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp,elyes

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,elyes

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:elyes,vdr

cdrom::19:haldaemon,elyes,vdr

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,vdr,elyes

cdrw::80:haldaemon,elyes

usb::85:haldaemon,elyes

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage,elyes

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:1000:

haldaemon:x:1001:haldaemon

plugdev:x:1002:haldaemon,elyes

lpadmin:x:106:

ssmtp:x:1003:

vdr:x:1004:elyes
```

et un ls  -alts /dev/dvb/adapter0/*  me donne ceci:

```
0 crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 Aug 24  2009 /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

0 crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 6 Aug 24  2009 /dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0

0 crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 Aug 24  2009 /dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0

0 crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 Aug 24  2009 /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0

0 crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 Aug 24  2009 /dev/dvb/adapter0/net0
```

la version du kernel que j'ai est la 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.

MerciLast edited by elyes on Mon Aug 24, 2009 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

group users ??

si ca marche en root (juste pour tester)

c'est un pb de droit et rien d'autre

soit en rajoutant ton utilisateur dans le bon groupe

un repertoire/fichier à lire ou éxecuter non autorisé pour ton utlisateur

voir la configuration de udev/hal des fois ??

----------

## elyes

avec root, il n'y a pas de probleme.

autrement je ne trouve pas de fichier pour dvb dans /etc/udev/rules.d/

c'est peut etre normal ?

```
$ ls /etc/udev/rules.d/*  -la

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  102 Aug 23 08:37 /etc/udev/rules.d/15-em8300.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1104 Aug 19 21:09 /etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  788 Aug 19 20:12 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  422 Aug 19 20:12 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   83 Aug 19 22:41 /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules
```

autrement, voila ce que me donne lshal |grep dvb:

```
$ lshal |grep dvb

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_3'

  dvb.device = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/net0'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'dvb'} (string list)

  info.category = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_3'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/net0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/dvb/dvb0.net0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_2'

  dvb.device = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'dvb'} (string list)

  info.category = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_2'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/dvb/dvb0.frontend0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_1'

  dvb.device = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'dvb'} (string list)

  info.category = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/dvb/dvb0.dvr0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_0'

  dvb.device = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'dvb'} (string list)

  info.category = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/dvb/dvb0.demux0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb'

  dvb.device = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'dvb'} (string list)

  info.category = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1131_7146_dvb'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'dvb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/dvb/dvb0.ca0'  (string)
```

Merci

----------

## philius

j'ai parlé de udev mais je ne suis pas sûr de moi

j'avais eut le pb une fois avec un scanner et c'était les groupes et les fichiers dans udev qui posait soucis

mais je ne sais pas si une carte dvb l'utilise ??

ou alors il te manque un groupe ???

dvb ????

----------

## elyes

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

env-update && source /etc/profile

+ un reboot à résolu mon probleme   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Merci

----------

